# Nid de guepes (? Que faire ?)



## patlek (13 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

j' ignore si il y a des connaisseurs en insectes ici... 

J' ai un nid de guèpes qui s' est installé dans le coffre d' un volet roulant (je n' utilise jamais ce volet).

J' ai essayé il y a 3 semaines de les faire déménager en actionnant le volet pendant une heure, résultat nul.

Actellement, je n' ai pas de problèmes avec elles (la porte fenetre du  fameux volet est meme ouverte en ce moment, les guepes ne rentrent jamais dans l' appartement, et m' ignorent totalement; ce ne sont pas des guèpes agressives)

J' hésite a détruire le nid, actuellement, elles ne posent aucun probléme, mais j' ai la crainte que le nid grossisse, et que çà devienne un peu plus problématique dans 1 ou 2 mois. 
(Là , elles ne semblent pas très nombreuses, j' en vois 4-5 maximum ensembles, a l' entrée du nid)

Alors, destruction? pas destruction?


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2007)

Destruction pour la beaut&#233; du geste. 

Et si t'aime le challenge, fait le avec une tapette &#224; mouche


----------



## elKBron (13 Juin 2007)

un appel aux pompiers...


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2007)

Les pompiers ne s'occupent plus des probl&#232;mes d'insectes 

Ils renverront vers une soci&#233;t&#233; qui s'occupe du traitement d'insectes &#224; domicile.


----------



## patlek (13 Juin 2007)

J' ai appellé les pompiers, ils ,ne font plus çà...

J' ai appellé des désinsectisateurs: 100 euros (la bombe anti guepes a l' hyper du coin: 7 euros, par contre, pas de protection)...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2007)

Et tu as essayé de leur parler ?

Souvent les situations de crises proviennent d'un manque de communication...


----------



## elKBron (13 Juin 2007)

bon ben un briquet, un déo dans une bouteille sous pression et tu as un joli lance flamme portatif


----------



## boddy (13 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> bon ben un briquet, un déo dans une bouteille sous pression et tu as un joli lance flamme portatif




et là, c'est bon, tu peux appeler les pompiers


----------



## patlek (13 Juin 2007)

Non, je leur ait mis la chaine a fond. Mais un truc peut etre trop mélodieux, elles ont pas déménagées.


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2007)

Pourquoi elles d&#233;m&#233;nageraient ? De la musique, une place au chaud.

Par contre, ca serait bien si tu pouvais leur faire un petit massage des pieds avant qu'elles s'endorment ce soir.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

Par contre, para&#238;t qu'il vaut mieux &#233;viter de leur pomper le dard&#8230; je dis &#231;a &#224; toutes fins utiles


----------



## divoli (13 Juin 2007)

Installe un nid de frelons, &#231;a va les faire fuir.


----------



## Souvaroff (13 Juin 2007)

Ah oui mais apr&#232;s les frelons eux, ils rentrent & s'installent...


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Ah oui mais après les frelons eux, ils rentrent & s'installent...



Et ils baisent ta femme, finissent les bières, on la connaît l'histoire, mais bon perso tant qu'ils foutent pas le bordel ça me va.


----------



## divoli (13 Juin 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Ah oui mais après les frelons eux, ils rentrent & s'installent...



Ouep... Même qu'ils risquent de mettre les pattes sur la table. Et c'est là qu'il faut faire intervenir les fourmis.



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Et ils baisent ta femme, finissent les bières, on la connaît l'histoire, mais bon perso tant qu'ils foutent pas le bordel ça me va.


JPTK, les gros frelons d'1m80 qui sont entrés chez toi la dernière fois, c'était pas des vrais...


----------



## elKBron (13 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ouep... Même qu'ils risquent de mettre les pattes sur la table. Et c'est là qu'il faut faire intervenir les fourmis.


est c'est alors qu'une armée de tamanoirs est réquisitionnée !!!


----------



## Souvaroff (13 Juin 2007)

Ben après on en a pour la Rubrique Macro !!!


----------



## jukilo (13 Juin 2007)

Trouve un enfant, dis lui "regarde le joli ponpon", il l'attrape, tu filmes le tout, tu balances sur youtube, tu mets le lien ici, et tu changes de pays. C'est le mieux à faire. Bon après, c'est vrai que tu t'en foutras, vu que tu n'auras plus ton appart'.


----------



## JPTK (13 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:


> JPTK, les gros frelons d'1m80 qui sont entrés chez toi la dernière fois, c'était pas des vrais...



C'était quoi ce miel d'acacia que j'ai retrouvé partout alors ?? :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2007)

divoli a dit:
			
		

> JPTK, les gros frelons d'1m80 qui sont entr&#233;s chez toi la derni&#232;re fois, c'&#233;tait pas des vrais...



Ouais, mais alors qu'est ce qu'on s'est marr&#233; avec les potes


----------



## boddy (13 Juin 2007)

Chez JPTK, y'a aussi des chauve-souris qui se prom&#232;nent 
Ca mangent pas les gu&#234;pes


----------



## patlek (13 Juin 2007)

En voilà une en image:







Sont pas méchantes, mais bon...


----------



## elKBron (13 Juin 2007)

marrant, on voit juste une poutre avec une (grosse) echarde...


----------



## Boyo (13 Juin 2007)

Et voil&#224;! Et maintenant je fais comment pour justifier mon bidonage explosif tout seul devant mon &#233;cran &#224; lire vos conneries pas piqu&#233;es des gu&#234;pes, hein?
Je le justifie comment mon fou rire irr&#233;pressible?? 
- Heu... c'est &#224; cause des gu&#234;pes...

Vous y pensez quand vous vous lachez sans retenue aucune; au risque m&#234;me d'avoir un licenciement sur la conscience!!?
Bande d'irresponsables!


----------



## patlek (13 Juin 2007)

Tu vois pas les deux petites antennes... elle fait coucou!

Faitescoucou! à la gueguèpe.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

Bon&#8230; L&#224;, je s&#232;che. Normalement, c'est &#224; la deuxi&#232;me page qu'appara&#238;t le second degr&#233;, mais l&#224;, pas moyen d'&#234;tre s&#251;r


----------



## jukilo (13 Juin 2007)

adage chinois: (traduction littérale)
quand une guèpe toi seul vois, chez le psychologue cours.


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4300484 a dit:
			
		

> Bon Là, je sèche. Normalement, c'est à la deuxième page qu'apparaît le second degré, mais là, pas moyen d'être sûr





jukilo a dit:


> adage chinois: (traduction littérale)
> quand une guèpe toi seul vois, chez le psychologue cours.



rien n'est moins sûr en effet


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

si tu mets le feu à ta maison, il n'y aura surement plus de guêpe.


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> si tu mets le feu à ta maison, il n'y aura surement plus de guêpe.



Ah oui... là question second degré, la température risque de monter d'un coup


----------



## elKBron (13 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ah oui... là question second degré, la température risque de monter d'un coup


manquent plus que Mado et Melounette pour que ca chauffe grave


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

Odr&#233;, c'est plus fort qu'elle&#8230; Faut toujours qu'elle _br&#251;le_ les &#233;tapes


----------



## mado (13 Juin 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ah oui... là question second degré, la température risque de monter d'un coup



Besoin d'aide ?


----------



## elKBron (13 Juin 2007)

qu est ce que je disais, hein ? 
ca va chauffer


----------



## patlek (13 Juin 2007)

En voil&#224; deux qui rentrent &#224; la maison:






(C' est pris sur le vif, c' est pas pos&#233


----------



## elKBron (13 Juin 2007)

tu as encore la solution schlappette avec de très bons modèles, dont le modèle crocodile.
a parcourir ICI


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

As tu une bonne mutuelle patlek ?

ou une assurance vie.


----------



## patlek (13 Juin 2007)

Pr&#233;jug&#233;, pr&#233;jug&#233;! c' est pas des gu&#233;pes agressives, pour preuve, je prend les photos a moins de 50 cm.


Par contre, si j' attaque le nid, l&#224;...


----------



## Boyo (13 Juin 2007)

Merdre, zettes pas chics : y'&#224; des gens qui bossent quoi!!...


----------



## da capo (13 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Besoin d'aide ?



merci, j'ai compris avec le temps que tu étais experte es dard.
prends la situation en main si ça te dit.


----------



## jukilo (13 Juin 2007)

tu es juste à deux doigts d'y arriver


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Juin 2007)

Ce que tu pourrais faire, c'est d'abord manger toutes les larves

A l'évidence, ça va les déprimer


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

Il faut leur acheter des motos ou des surfs - car quand la guèpe ride, elle ne se reproduit plus.


----------



## elKBron (13 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il faut leur acheter des motos ou des surfs - car quand la guèpe ride, elle ne se reproduit plus.


quel talent !

mais perso je préfère les guêpes du mardi 12 juin 2007. c'est bien connu, les guêpes hier sont magnifiques


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il faut leur acheter des motos ou des surfs - car quand la guèpe ride, elle ne se reproduit plus.


L&#224;, je le dis haut et fort : C'EST LAMENTABLE !!!!
Un pur scandale.

On pouvait se rassurer du fait que P77 n'avait pas encore trouv&#233; ce fil, et voil&#224;.

J'suis &#224; deux doigts de fermer moi.
C'est insoutenable.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2007)

Ah non, cessons les polémiques !
Ce n'est pas parce que j'arrive en retard dans ce fil qui ressemble à un sommet des 8 posteurs les plus foireux dans leurs vannes et que je tiens des propos un peu incohérent que, forcément, j'ai bu !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4300566 a dit:
			
		

> Là, je le dis haut et fort : C'EST LAMENTABLE !!!!
> Un pur scandale.
> 
> On pouvait se rassurer du fait que P77 n'avait pas encore trouvé ce fil, et voilà.
> ...



Mais je l'avais trouvé ! Je m'abstenait d'y poster parce que je sais que, petite nature comme tu es, la crise d'apoplexie consécutive autait pu te rendre très malade, et paprès, j'aurais eu les ennuis ... Pas folle, la guêpe ! 



Cela dit, patlek, fais intervenir les pompiers, pour tes guêpes, c'est faux, ils se dérangent pour ça ... Après que t'aies foutu le feu à la maison en essayant de les chasser :casse: :modo:


----------



## Vivid (14 Juin 2007)

les pompiers peuvent aussi te faire payer. Surveille le nid c'est rare que le nid grandisse enormement, sinon tu attend la nuit, tu degage le passage pour un eventuel replis, un coup de bombe, pour le replis, la porte ouverte de ta voiture par exemple.

Maintenant il existe l'astuce, evidement si c'est possible, d'atirer les oiseaux a cet endroit avec par exemple a proximite du nid une boule de graisse (vendu en animalerie par exemple) eviter la presence de personne (pour les oiseaux) si le 'coin' est assez planquer par rapport a l'exterieur tu met une autre boule bien visible la seconde devrait les attires.

tchao tchao.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juin 2007)

Les guêpes faut se les faire au décap'four.

Une fois j'ai eu 4 nids de guêpes en même temps dans ma R18 (portières passager et deux coins du coffre). J'ai tout ouvert et... PAF décap'four! ® 

Ca marche même sur les guêpes en vol : ça les enveloppe et elles tombent. 
Par contre elles sont revenues 3 années de suite. La dernière année, de colère j'ai passé les endroits qu'elles aimaient bien au trichlore. 
Elles sont pas revenues, je crois qu'elles n'ont pas aimé l'odeur. 
C'est pas cool, mais les guêpes elles sont mignonnes, hein, elles ont qu'à trouver des vrais nids dans des vrais arbres. 


Donc moi je dis : tu les attends et tu les chopes au retour une par une. Et après, quand elles sont toutes par terre : trichlore. 

...
_Chuis p'tet con, j'aurais p'tet du les laisser dans la 18 : au bout d'un moment les nids se seraient rejoints, j'aurais eu le plus gros nid de guêpes du monde, yavait p'tet des thunes à se faire. _


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juin 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> lMaintenant il existe l'astuce, evidement si c'est possible, d'atirer les oiseaux a cet endroit avec par exemple a proximite du nid une boule de graisse



Ah oui, sinon ça c'est pas con : tu mets des trucs bien gras devant le nid, comme ça les guêpes elles sont contentes, le nid grossit encore plus vite, et LA, tu peux appeler les pompiers.


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

T'es pas assez couvert de pustules comme &#231;a deja ???

Non moi je pense qu'il faut &#234;tre respectueux des guepes et se battre a armes &#233;gales : Cure dent.

Il ne pourra en rester qu'un


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2007)

1- je ne peux pas surveiller le nid en lui meme. Il est dans le coffre a volet, et "invisible" Donc, sa taille: myst&#232;re!

2- C' est vrai que les gu&#232;pes sont mignonnes))), les photos, je les ait prises a 50cm de l' entr&#233;e du nid, en t-shirt sans manche, elles ne sont pas agressives du tout.
 A la limite, j' ai plus d' ennuis avec les mouches qui rentrent d&#232;s qu' une porte fenetre est ouverte. Jamais vu une gu&#232;pe dans l' appartement.
C' est pour &#231;&#224; que j' esperais (espere?) les faire d&#233;m&#233;nager. Mais je ne suis pas sur que ce soit r&#233;alisable. 

3- Les insectisateurs, a 100 euros l' intervention, je trouve &#231;&#224; un peu cher. J' ai achet&#233; une bombe (bombe mousse insecticides pour les nids de guepes) et des gants en plastique: 17 euros. La zone de repli est toute trouv&#233;e. A 5 heure le matin, je bombe un coup et je ferme la porte fenetre aussitot.


----------



## elKBron (14 Juin 2007)

oui, mais es tu sûr qu'il n'y a pas d'orifice dans le caisson de manière à ce que le produit insecricide passe aussi à l'intérieur, ainsi que les guêpes ?

je veux pas te porter la poisse, mais on sait jamais... ces produits sont aussi toxiques pour le genre humain...


----------



## boddy (14 Juin 2007)

patlek, la meilleure solution proposée semble être celle de bobbynoutchak qui a par lui-même réussi l'exploit que tu recherches ici : se débarrasser d'un nid de guêpes.
Alors, tu n'as plus qu'une chose à faire : inviter bobby et sa R 18 (pour le reste tu vois avec lui) et le tour est joué :rateau:


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2007)

Non, il n' y a pas de trou, en tut cas de trou ou les guepes pourraient rentrer.

Les insectisateurs eux aussi balanceraient des poduits toxiques. 

Pour le moment, j' ai rien décidé vraiment, mais ce ne serat pas fin juillet, au risque qu' il y ait quelques milliers de guèpes ou plusieurs centaines que çà risquerat d' étre le plus simple pour agir. Je crains ne pas avoir le choix.


----------



## jukilo (14 Juin 2007)

Bon, dans la pratique ça donne ça:

tu asperges le nid avec un aérosol, directement vers le nid (en te protégeant le visage avec un t-shirt)
tu détaches le nid avec un bâton (de ski pour le style), pour qu'il se casse la gueule, et les guêpes l'abandonneront. ça manque de grues ches les guêpes.
tu bouches comme tu peux l'entrée avec des kleenex enduits d'aérosol. Celle qui sont à l'extérieur ne rentreront pas, et celles de l'ingtérieur mourront. Fais le de nuit, à la fraîche, elles t'emmerderont pas/moins.
un coup d'aspirateur bien placé te permet de décrocher le nid, et d'aspirer les éventuelles assaillantes.
dans tous les cas, fais gaffe. 
Je préfère la deuxième solution, sans les tuer. Mais bon, ça c'est un problème personnel.


----------



## jukilo (14 Juin 2007)

et aussi, si tu ne les ennuies pas, elles vivront paisiblement à côté de toi, sans même te remarquer. Tu n'as qu'à faire pareil. Le seul problème, c'est la confiture et les invités stressés.


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

jukilo a dit:


> et aussi, si tu ne les ennuies pas, elles vivront paisiblement à côté de toi, sans même te remarquer. Tu n'as qu'à faire pareil. Le seul problème, c'est la confiture et les invités stressés.


P'tet m&#234;me que dans un soucis de pr&#233;servation des bonnes relations de voisinage, elles t'inviteront a un barbecue, ou pour l'ap&#233;ro cet &#233;t&#233;.


----------



## elKBron (14 Juin 2007)

jukilo a dit:


> Le seul problème, c'est la confiture.


c'est vrai que la confiture de guêpes ca doit pas être tiptop


----------



## jukilo (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4301550 a dit:
			
		

> P'tet même que dans un soucis de préservation des bonnes relations de voisinage, elles t'inviteront a un barbecue, ou pour l'apéro cet été.



Et avec un peu de chance, yen aura une ou deux qui seront mignonnes, et il y aura moyen d'emballer!

une ptite jeune avec une taille de guêpe...


----------



## elKBron (14 Juin 2007)

jukilo a dit:


> une ptite jeune avec une taille de guêpe...


et un rouleau de chaterton, ca devrait faire l'affaire


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2007)

jukilo a dit:


> et aussi, si tu ne les ennuies pas, elles vivront paisiblement à côté de toi, sans même te remarquer. Tu n'as qu'à faire pareil. Le seul problème, c'est la confiture et les invités stressés.



Je ne suis meme pas sur que la confiture attire ces guèpes là.

Il y a bien la solution de les laisser, et j' y ai pensé, et j' y pense encore, mais je vois aussi clairement que le nid grossit (meme si je ne peux pas le voir), il y a quelques temps, l' activité a l' entrée du nid (a l' acces qu' elles utilisent), était somme toute assez "tranquille", maintenant, l' activité entre celles qui sortent et celles qui rentrent est pas loin d' étre permanente. Et on est le 15 Juin. Qu' en serat il dans un mois ou deux???


----------



## jukilo (14 Juin 2007)

ça ne devrait pas être abusé, elles construisent surtout en début de saison. Après elles font les réserves pour les larves et ne sortent plus en septembre. Là tu seras tranquille pour le virer.


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2007)

T'as essay&#233; d'appeler H&#233;l&#232;ne ? 






Elle est rod&#233;e, la m&#244;me.


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Juin 2007)

patlek a dit:


> En voil&#224; deux qui rentrent &#224; la maison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pas terrible tes photos 

Faut que t'appelles Joubichou pour des conseils  (et pitetre qu'il connait des pompiers, who knows?  )


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juin 2007)

patlek a dit:


> (...)  Et on est le 15 Juin.  (...)



D&#233;calage horaire ?  



Sinon, il n'y a pas un apiculteur dans le coin que &#231;a int&#233;resserait ?


----------



## elKBron (14 Juin 2007)

il est peut etre au japon...
et sinon, euh... je crois que les gu&#234;pes ne font pas de miel... je dis &#231;a, je dis rien...


----------



## Souvaroff (14 Juin 2007)

petites elle mangent des insectes (u meme de la viande crue si elle en toruvent) & grandent elle font & mangent de la gel&#233;e royale&#8230;

Bon elle vons bien finir par partir toute seules, mais elle vont laisser un gros bout de carton qui depasse de partout en partant&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Sinon, il n'y a pas un apiculteur dans le coin que &#231;a int&#233;resserait ?



Pour des gu&#234;pes? &#199;a fait du miel les gu&#234;pes? 


*edit *: grill&#233; par elkBron


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Pas terrible tes photos
> 
> Faut que t'appelles Joubichou pour des conseils  (et pitetre qu'il connait des pompiers, who knows?  )


Celle qui s'y conna&#238;t le plus en pompier, c'est melounette il para&#238;t


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour des gu&#234;pes? &#199;a fait du miel les gu&#234;pes?
> 
> 
> *edit *: grill&#233; par elkBron


De la gel&#233;e royale, sauf erreur&#8230;


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2007)

Joubichou, il utilise des top model; éèèèèooooaaaaiis!, éééééééooouaiis!, c' est drolement facile comme çà; il dit de mettre la patte là, comme çà, etc...... moi, c' est plus "doisnau" Du vif, du "vivant", de la "scène de rue", des instant volés.

Quand a l' histoire du 15 juin, j' ai arrondi, c' est tout... a 15 heures, pour exemple, il est 17 heures, c' est la fermeture des bureaux.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4301662 a dit:
			
		

> De la gel&#233;e royale, sauf erreur&#8230;


Je crois qu'il y a erreur. 

C'est pour les abeilles, &#231;a. 

Sauf erreur.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4301662 a dit:
			
		

> De la gelée royale, sauf erreur



Juste


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> il est peut etre au japon...
> et sinon, euh... je crois que les gu&#234;pes ne font pas de miel... je dis &#231;a, je dis rien...



Oups, j'ai confondu. :rose: 

Mais casse-c**** comme elles sont, elles pourraient au moins fabriquer du miel !  



La gel&#233;e royale, ce sont les abeilles ouvri&#232;res. 

edit/les gu&#234;pes aussi ? On en apprend tous les jours. Merci MacG&#233; !


----------



## elKBron (14 Juin 2007)

un petit tour sur wikipedia et en effet les gu&#234;pes se font de la gel&#233;e royale...
privil&#233;gi&#233;es !!! 


toasted by gloup gloup


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Et les gu&#234;pes, comme signal&#233; plus bas dans ton lien :



> Notes [modifier]
> 
> Les gu&#234;pes sont &#233;galement aptes &#224; produire de la gel&#233;e royale, mais ne s'en servent qu'en cas de force majeure (mort de la reine et aucune reine potentielle disponible). Les chanteurs s'en servent souvent pour d&#233;tendre les cordes vocales, le m&#233;lange du sucr&#233; et de l'acide en fait un rem&#232;de miracle !



Mais ce ne sont pas QUE les gu&#234;pes&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Bon, on a fait le tour du sujet gel&#233;e royale&#8230;

La suite ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4301681 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on a fait le tour du sujet gelée royale
> 
> La suite ?



Remplir le trou avec de la mousse expansée (si la cavité n'est pas utile, bien sûr).


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2007)

Il meurt en France chaque année plus de gens suite à des piqûres de guèpes qu'à des morsures de vipères


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Ouais !!! Balance des vip&#232;res dans le nid de gu&#234;pes !! &#199;a va s&#251;rement faire d'une pierre deux coups


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juin 2007)

Nan, adopte un ours! 

Si les guêpes font de la gelée royale, ça peut être cool. 
Après, si ya du danger, ben... t'es pote avec un ours quand même.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2007)

patlek a dit:


> Non, il n' y a pas de trou, en tut cas de trou ou les guepes pourraient rentrer.
> 
> Les insectisateurs eux aussi balanceraient des poduits toxiques.
> 
> Pour le moment, j' ai rien d&#233;cid&#233; vraiment, mais ce ne serat pas fin juillet, au risque qu' il y ait quelques milliers de gu&#232;pes ou plusieurs centaines que &#231;&#224; risquerat d' &#233;tre le plus simple pour agir. Je crains ne pas avoir le choix.


 
Qu'est ce t'en a a fout de 3 pov' guepes de merde? On est en 2007 et les verts font moins de 2&#37; aux &#233;lections!

Balance un tonneau de DDT (ou de la dioxine) et on en parle plus.


----------



## La mouette (14 Juin 2007)

Bon, j'ai posé la question à mon voisin et lui utilise un produit pour insectes rampant ( le béguon je sais pas de quelle couleur)

Parce que le jaune, ou vert, pour insectes volant est trop volatile ( c'est le cas de le dire) alors que l'autre, le vert, ou jaune, reste collé au nid et pourrit la vie de la guêpe qui s'en va de lui même avec femme et enfants, et la reine, sans la gelée en laissant la maison ( pas de droit opposable dans ce cas "d'espèces")

Sinon vous allez bien ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Comment qu'tu p&#232;tes l'ambiance ouais !!! :mouais:


----------



## Souvaroff (14 Juin 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Sinon vous allez bien ?



Bayon jaune, ou Bayon vert les deux font la paire !!!  Sinon ca va oui


----------



## La mouette (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4301757 a dit:
			
		

> Comment qu'tu pètes l'ambiance ouais !!! :mouais:



Quoi ? elle sont déjà parties ? 

Bon je vous laisse, j'ai des tongs ouvrent bouteilles à tester


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2007)

Mais sinon, un enfumoir, &#224; l'ancienne, t'as pas essay&#233; ?
Tu peux acc&#233;der &#224; ton coffre ? Une fois que les gu&#234;pes seront chass&#233;s, tu pourras attraper le nid ?


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Il meurt en France chaque ann&#233;e plus de gens suite &#224; des piq&#251;res de gu&#232;pes qu'&#224; des morsures de vip&#232;res&#8230;



Des especes de gu&#232;pes; il y en a plein, je ne parle pas de la grosse, jaune vif et noir; qui viens tourner autour de nous. Celle que je cite, et bien plus petite, et peut se confondre avec une abeilles, ce que j' ai fais au d&#233;part.

L' enfumoir, je ne sais pas trop ou trouv&#233; &#231;&#224;, et il faudrait une protection compl&#232;te, je n' ai pas de doute qu' elles r&#233;agiraient assez vite, et sans doute violemment.

Sinon, le coffre a volet ne s' ouvre pas.

C' est dommage qu' il n' y ait pas une odeur par exemple qu' elles d&#233;testeraient et qui les forcerait a d&#233;m&#233;nager.


----------



## Souvaroff (14 Juin 2007)

ben alors adopte les, tu les eleves, tu les nourris, tu les dresses, & après tu fait des concours


----------



## elKBron (14 Juin 2007)

un coffre a volet s'ouvre forcément, ne serait ce que pour changer la barre transversale sur laquelle est accroché le rideau (parfois ca casse)
si tu ne vois pas de vis, c'est que c'est fermé par des clips. en introduisant un petit tournevis, ca doit pouvoir se déclipser


au fait, pourquoi on essaie d'ouvrir le coffre ? j ai pas tout suivi...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2007)

patlek a dit:


> C' est dommage qu' il n' y ait pas une odeur par exemple qu' elles détesteraient et qui les forcerait a déménager.


Essaye le Chanel N°5




En tous cas sur moi ça marche.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> un coffre a volet s'ouvre forc&#233;ment, ne serait ce que pour changer la barre transversale sur laquelle est accroch&#233; le rideau (parfois ca casse)
> si tu ne vois pas de vis, c'est que c'est ferm&#233; par des clips. en introduisant un petit tournevis, ca doit pouvoir se d&#233;clipser
> 
> 
> au fait, pourquoi on essaie d'ouvrir le coffre ? j ai pas tout suivi...




Merci de garder ce genre de r&#233;ponse pour macbidouille ! :modo:


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

Et m.... Ca parle technique maintenant... Et dire que j'ai loup&#233; le passage sur la gel&#233;e royale... Ca m'aurait inspir&#233; &#231;a. "Moi aussi le soir j'honore la taille de gu&#234;pe de madame avec ma g'l&#233;e royale"...



Bon tant pis je repasse plus tard.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4301817 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de garder ce genre de réponse pour macbidouille ! :modo:



Ah voilà nous y sommes! Encore l'arrogance de la droite décompléxée de Neuilly et de la place Vendôme qui défend bec et ongles les symboles du capital triomphant allant de Chanel à Cartier en passant par Hermès et Moët & Chandon!


----------



## elKBron (14 Juin 2007)

ouverture du coffre, version macGé : 
prends un marteau et défonce le coffre. Tu n'oublieras pas de virer les plist, bien entendu.
au fait de quelle couleur est le coffre ? noir ou gris, ? c est très important si tu veux pouvoir refermer le coffre correctement...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah voilà nous y sommes! Encore l'arrogance de la droite décompléxée de Neuilly et de la place Vendôme qui défend bec et ongles les symboles du capital triomphant allant de Chanel à Cartier en passant par Hermès et Moët & Chandon!


Le premier qui me fait chier parce que j'ai pas effac&#233; celui-l&#224;, &#231;a va se sentir&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2007)

patlek a dit:


> Des especes de guèpes; il y en a plein


Ben justement, parmi tous ces suspects reconnaîtrais-tu ton envahisseur


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

ATTENTION ! Une des gu&#234;pes de ce tableau est en fait Sonnyboy d&#233;guis&#233; !


Sauras tu le retrouver ?? 

Indice : Ca fait faire _"ziiiiiiiiiiiip"_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

ah oui !!!! Parfaite illustration du tomber de futal !

Et dire que sans toi ça passait inaperçu !


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4301882 a dit:
			
		

> ah oui !!!! Parfaite illustration du tomber de futal !
> 
> Et dire que sans toi &#231;a passait inaper&#231;u !



L'araign&#233;e de ton PDF, l&#224;, elle ne s'appelerait pas C&#233;lise, par hasard ? Nan, j'demande, parce que j'ai bien l'impression que la gu&#234;pe, l&#224;, elle pique C&#233;lise ! :rateau:


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2007)

Ça va mieux les myopes  


Et c'est bien marqué "PIQUANT" et pas "POINTANT" :mouais:

Maux d'Edith : En plus la tête de l'araignée est à gauche, SI SI !!!

Faudra revoir vos hypothèses


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ben justement, parmi tous ces suspects reconna&#238;trais-tu ton envahisseur&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C' est des saxonica je pense

Par contre il y en a une pas loin qui n' a ni pattes ni ailes... c' est &#231;&#224; que j' aurais voulu.. des rufas... Ou; &#224; la limite; des sylvestris, ou des novegica, voir un m&#233;lange des trois))​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Rajoute un smiley s'il te pla&#238;t. L&#224;, on croit que tu es s&#233;rieux&#8230; :affraid:


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2007)

Je n' ai pas dit que j' aurais pr&#233;fer&#233; un nid de nov&#232;giennes (Donc, je peux me passer de shmiley).


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Mieux qu'un nid de Norv&#233;giennes, tu peux aussi prier pour que M&#232;re Nature te fasse don de l'anus artificiel qui est dessin&#233; en milieu de page&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4301958 a dit:
			
		

> Mieux qu'un nid de Norv&#233;giennes, tu peux aussi prier pour que M&#232;re Nature te fasse don de l'anus artificiel qui est dessin&#233; en milieu de page&#8230;


Les c0uilles dessin&#233;es juste en dessous sont en option ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4301965 a dit:
			
		

> Les c0uilles dessin&#233;es juste en dessous sont en option ?


Non non. Mais livr&#233;es sans les parasites&#8230; Y'avait les m&#234;mes dans Pif Gadget : toi aussi, &#233;l&#232;ves tes morpions &#224; la maison et &#233;pate ta maman


----------



## dool (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4301965 a dit:
			
		

> Les c0uilles dessin&#233;es juste en dessous sont en option ?



Envie de se faire grignoter les prunes mon bassou ??


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Juin 2007)

patlek a dit:


> C' est des saxonica je pense
> 
> Par contre il y en a une pas loin qui n' a ni pattes ni ailes... c' est &#231;&#224; que j' aurais voulu.. des rufas... Ou; &#224; la limite; des sylvestris, ou des novegica, voir un m&#233;lange des trois))


Pourquoi tu te prends la t&#234;te? Demande leur tout simplement leur papier, si elle ne r&#233;side pas depuis quinze ans en France (ce qui est quasimment certain) t'appelles les keufs, et zou charter!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Pourquoi tu te prends la t&#234;te? Demande leur tout simplement leur papier, si elle ne r&#233;side pas depuis quinze ans en France (ce qui est quasimment certain) t'appelles les keufs, et zou *charter*!!!


Y'a f&#244;te l&#224;, c'est Karcher qu'il faut employer&#8230;


----------



## elKBron (14 Juin 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Y'a fôte là, c'est karsher qu'il faut employer


faut te décider Dos !
kasher ou Kärcher ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

*Je sais. On plaisante&#8230; mais afin d'&#234;tre coh&#233;rent avec tout le monde, je vous demanderai de bien vouloir garder les sujets sensibles autour de la politique pour le comptoir. 
Merci d'avance.*


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> faut te décider Dos !
> kasher ou Kärcher ?


Des gu&#234;pes kasher :mouais:

Moi qui pensait que ces b&#234;tes adoraient Satan :rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> faut te d&#233;cider Dos !
> kasher ou K&#228;rcher ?


C'est fait, des gu&#232;pes kasher, &#224; part pour des bondr&#233;es apivores &#224; kippa je vois pas trop&#8230;



			
				oiseaux.net a dit:
			
		

> R&#233;gime : Elle se nourrit principalement de *gu&#234;pes* et de larves d'hym&#233;nopt&#232;res - bourdons, gu&#234;pes - dont elle recherche le nid qu'elle d&#233;terre en creusant profond&#233;ment le sol. Au printemps, lorsque les couvains sont peu d&#233;velopp&#233;s, elle consomme alors des petits rongeurs, des oeufs, des jeunes oiseaux, des grenouilles et des petits reptiles. Occasionnellement, elle se nourrit de petits fruits.



Faut faire un nid pour accueillir un couple dans ton volet&#8230;


----------



## elKBron (14 Juin 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Des guêpes kasher :mouais:
> 
> Moi qui pensait que ces bêtes adoraient Satan :rose:


évidemment ! une taille de guêpe, Satan l'habite


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est fait, des guèpes kasher, à part pour des bondrées apivores à kippa je vois pas trop
> 
> 
> 
> Faut faire un nid pour accueillir un couple dans ton volet



Hmmm... 

Biométrie : 
Taille : 52 à 60 cm 
Envergure : 135 à 150 cm
Poids : 600 à 1000 g 
Longévité : 29 ans 


Faudrat enlever le volet roulant.


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2007)

patlek a dit:


> Hmmm... Faudrait enlever le volet roulant.


Ben comme ça t'aura plus de guèpes non plus


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Juin 2007)

Non, non :modo:

Relis bien le sujet: il veut virer le volet sans perdre ses nouveaux amis... :casse:


----------



## elKBron (14 Juin 2007)

alors faut qu il pulvérise du voletroulancide... sinon, ca va pas le faire...
savent pas ce qu'ils veulent les gens, c'est fatigant... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Ce chat, sous le chiffre 69 me titille les sens, cher ami&#8230;

Ah merde !!!! On n'avait rien compris alors ??? Quelqu'un aurait il une bombe contre les volets ?


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Juin 2007)

Patochman doit bien conna&#238;tre des sp&#233;cialistes qui sauraient faire sauter proprement cette fen&#234;tre


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Juin 2007)

Encore faudrait il savoir à quel espèce de volets on a affaire  


			
				Je sais plus où a dit:
			
		

> Pour un confort optimum pensez à faire installer des volets à vos fenêtres ! Volets *roulant*, volets *pliants*, volets pour *vérandas* et *baies vitrées* etc



Parceque c'est pas forcément la même bombe à employer


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Juin 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Patochman doit bien conna&#238;tre des sp&#233;cialistes qui sauraient faire sauter proprement cette fen&#234;tre


Ahahahaha!

Qu'est ce que c'est dr&#244;le. 

J'explique pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris : 
Patochman est corse. 
Parfois, il arrive que des bombes explosent en Corse. 
Il est donc de bon go&#251;t de dire que les corses s'y connaissent en explosif.

Saviez-vous que les bretons sont tous alcooliques?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Heee !!! Pas con &#231;a !!! On pourrait br&#251;ler deux trois bretons en dessous du nid de gu&#234;pes !!!!


G&#233;nial !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4302183 a dit:
			
		

> Heee !!! Pas con &#231;a !!! On pourrait br&#251;ler deux trois bretons en dessous du nid de gu&#234;pes !!!!
> 
> 
> G&#233;nial !


Et encore, j'ai rien dit sur les mecs qui roulent en BMW!


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Ahahahaha!
> 
> Qu'est ce que c'est dr&#244;le.
> 
> ...


Merci Ed


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4302191 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Ed


De rien. Tu veux pas me filer un coup de main? Y'a Backcat qui va me tomber dessus dans une minute?


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> De rien. Tu veux pas me filer un coup de main? Y'a Backcat qui va me tomber dessus dans une minute?


D'accord, je te tiens pendant qu'il te tombe dessus, ca te va ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4302203 a dit:
			
		

> D'accord, je te tiens pendant qu'il te tombe dessus, ca te va ?


:mouais:


grompfff. 


On revient au sujet? Il y a bien une affirmation qui tient la route : 



> Sur les forums, les messages les plus cr&#233;tins sont en g&#233;n&#233;ral post&#233;s par...
> 
> Ces *******s de mod&#233;rateurs pr&#233;tentieux qui se croient sup&#233;rieurs.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Fais pas cette tête Ed ...


----------



## rezba (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4302191 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Ed



T'es pas breton, t'es armoricain.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Juin 2007)

rezba a dit:


> T'es pas breton, t'es armoricain.


Ah non, je suis fran&#231;ais.


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2007)

Tu n' es pas norv&#233;gienne? (a tout hasard)

Il y a une (des) norv&#233;gienne(s) ici?? 

C' est pour faire un nid. (Etant donn&#233; la taille du coffre de volet, les mensurations seront demand&#233;es; et une photo (tant qu' a faire)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Juin 2007)

Bon, mon boss enc ule très très bien les mouches... apparemment cette année il a décidé d'honorer tout ce qui vole... tu veux que je lui demande pour tes guêpes ? un nid... mouai, il en a pour 5 à 6 mn je pense...


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2007)

Histoire de poster quelque chose dans ce fil...


----------



## patlek (16 Juin 2007)

Epilogue...

IL est minuit, et le nid est peut etre détruit.

J' ai fait un petit trou dans le coffre a volet (il en bois) avec un couteau pointu, et j' ai injecté de la mousse insecticide.

Je ne sais pas si vraiment c' était a faire; mais je suis au premier étage, et juste en dessous, il y a le chemin et l' entrée de l' immeuble, et c' est aprés midi, vers 18 heures en rentrant, sur le chemin sous ma porte fenetre, il y avait 3 / 4 guèpes, a hauteur d' homme. Et çà, çà m' a refroidit, je me suis dit que quelqu' un fombant dessus par hasard (c' est un lieu de circulation), paniquant un peu; et se mettant du coup a avoir des gestes brusque envers une guepe trainant par là, le nid n' étant pas loin, si une guepe donnait l' alarme aux autres, il y aurait un peut etre un risque.

Et est ce que çà vaut le coup de courir ce risque?, et pendant tout l' été.

Bref...


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juin 2007)

Si c'est des vieux surtout tu fais rien, en attendant la prochaine canicule


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juin 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Si c'est des vieux surtout tu fais rien, en attendant la prochaine canicule




*Hmmmmmmm ?*
t'es pressé de partir ?


----------



## Souvaroff (16 Juin 2007)

& N'oublions pas   Les insectes sont nos amis, Ils faut les aimer aussi  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Juin 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> & N'oublions pas   Les insectes sont nos amis, Ils faut les aimer aussi  :love:




*Mon cher enfant*
à cet heure tu devrais faire comme ce qu'indique ton avatar.


Coucouche panier.


----------



## mado (16 Juin 2007)

Et toi perdre la tête


----------



## Souvaroff (16 Juin 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Mon cher enfant*
> à cet heure tu devrais faire comme ce qu'indique ton avatar.
> 
> 
> Coucouche panier.


Je ne connais pas le sommeil ou très rarement alors du coup je glande sur le net la nuit durant je veille sur le forum


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> je veille sur le forum



Ben on n'est pas dans la merde, alors...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juin 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben on n'est pas dans la merde, alors...



Mais t'as pas fini, de lire dans mes pensées, toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2007)

Mouais mouais mouais :sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juin 2007)

BZZZzzzz BzzZZzz bzZzZz


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Juin 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> BZZZzzzz BzzZZzz bzZzZz


Fais attention &#224; la mousse!


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et encore, j'ai rien dit sur les mecs qui roulent en BMW!



çà me rappelle une histoire de cheval, de BMW et de poulettes  :love:


----------



## elKBron (16 Juin 2007)

après les corses, les bretons, les mecs en Bayrische Motoren Werke... Que peut on dire sur les alsacos ? hein ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (16 Juin 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> çà me rappelle une histoire de cheval, de BMW et de poulettes  :love:


T'es pas Alzheimer toi?


----------



## gKatarn (16 Juin 2007)

J'ai la m&#233;moire _s&#233;lective_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> Que peut on dire sur les alsacos ? hein ?



Bah... Que du bien... Mais en pire! Cabròn!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> après les corses, les bretons, les mecs en Bayrische Motoren Werke... Que peut on dire sur les alsacos ? hein ?




vous dites ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> Que peut on dire sur les alsacos ? hein ?





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... Que du bien... Mais en pire! Cabròn!



Oh ! Patoch ... Tu t'égares ! On peut rien en dire, d'abord, c'est qui, ces alsacos ? On connais pas, jamais entendu parler !



-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> vous dites ?



Ah nan ! là, t'es salaud avec les belges ... Même les suisses en ont eu !


----------

